# Hey Leo....



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tell us about this new 'puter you ordered.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bunch of nosy people you are....:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I never thought I'd see you buy a computer at Walmart.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Laptop...desktop?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It'd sure be cheaper. Price and quality.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, I got a Dell Workstation Laptop. It's their newest Workstation, the 7710.

It's a 17.3" UltraSharp™ UHD IGZO (3840x2160) Wide View Anti-Glare LED-backlit screen which you could also call a 4K. It's got a 100% Adobe Gamut which is good if you're into photography.

I got it with the Nvidia® Quadro® M3000M w/4GB GDDR5 video card. I need this for my eCabinet program. And it'll make any 3D program run smooth

I chose the Intel® Core™ i7-6820HQ Quad Core 2.70GHz CPU processor. I could have gone with e Xeon but it's more money, same specs. Only advantage is it can use ECC memory which I have no use for. It more for servers.

For my boot drive I chose the 256GB M.2 PCIe NVMe High Performance Solid State Drive. It's suppose to have a 2.5GB/sec sequential read and a 1.5GB/sec write speed.

I didn't get any other drive with it. I'll get that off Amazon and save some money. I'm going to see if I can put my SATA drive in it from this laptop. I'd like to have a transition period from my XP. Hoping I can make it a dual boot machine in case I need to go back into my XP for whatever reason.

I got the back lit keyboard with it. Always have problems seeing the keys in my recliner. Hoping this will help.

For the WiFi card I got a Intel® Dual-Band Wireless-AC 8260 Wi-Fi 4.1 Wireless Card (2x2) W/Bluetooth

I upgraded the battery from a 72Wh to a 91Wh for longer run times.

Damn thing doesn't have a CD drive, can you believe that chit? Not even able to put one in it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> Laptop...desktop?


What the heck would I do with a desktop? I don't have an extension cord long enough :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does it have a physical network jack?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RJ-45? Yes.

4 USB 3.0 ports, HDMI port


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> RJ-45? Yes.
> 
> 4 USB 3.0 ports, HDMI port


Nice, when I bought mine I had a hard time finding one that had one. Only laptops that still have them are monster workstations.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, that's what I bought.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't used a cd in years.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, sounds like a space ship! Do you use a 3d connexion space navigator for your cabinet designing?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dan_Watson said:


> I haven't used a cd in years.


What's funny is the recovery package they give you is on CD. So if my computer crashes and I need to reinstall the OS, I have to buy a CD reader


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rio said:


> Wow, sounds like a space ship! Do you use a 3d connexion space navigator for your cabinet designing?


Doesn't everybody build cabinets that way? :whistling


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Just know for 3d designing it's the cat's whiskers, like holding the model in your hand.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> I never thought I'd see you buy a computer at Walmart.


I bought a Dell from Walmart a few years back. It was cheap and more than fine.

When I needed something repaired under the Dell warranty (hard drive, I think), there was a little problem. One orders service from Dell with the model#, serial#. The computer owner in their records kept coming up as Walmart and their store address, not me, the purchaser and my address. Their minions could not resolve it for days. It took many hours and calls to bypass the system and finally get it resolved. Hopefully it's better now.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I never use the track ball in the middle of the keyboard. What size battery you get?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What's funny is the recovery package they give you is on CD. So if my computer crashes and I need to reinstall the OS, I have to buy a CD reader


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

SectorSecurity said:


> I never use the track ball in the middle of the keyboard. What size battery you get?


I never had a trackball in the keyboard, so I don't know if I'll use it or not. Mostly use a mouse and on occasion I'll use the track pad.

Battery was upgraded from 72Wh to 91Wh


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So I've been running naked.

Which Anti-Virus should I install. Free of course, as I'm cheap.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> So I've been running naked.
> 
> Which Anti-Virus should I install. Free of course, as I'm cheap.


I go bare back. Risky but I didn't buy a $2200 whore to have an antivirus program ruin the experience.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I go bare back. Risky but I didn't buy a $2200 whore to have an antivirus program ruin the experience.


$2600...:whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> So I've been running naked.
> 
> Which Anti-Virus should I install. Free of course, as I'm cheap.


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388652,00.asp


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> $2600...:whistling


Mine was only 2200 iirc.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mines better because it cost more.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Mines better because it cost more.


True but I'm friends with a Dell rep and got the employee price.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I only got an extra 10% off.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Now that I've got most of the computer setup and most of the files that I will put into the computer are the ones that I need I can really laugh at my other computer.

I run Malwarebytes on my old computer and it takes about an hour to run a full scan.

I run it on this one, 5 minutes and 5 seconds. Gotta love a 3.3Ghz clock speed and an M.2 SSD drive


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Been using AVG free for 8-9 years. Still has a relatively small footprint on memory, considering I run 8g laptop and 16g on the workstation. 

Very low CPU impact when not scanning. Significantly less than 1%. .1% heart beat tick 2-3 times a minute.

Many more services running and a heavier memory footprint than a few years ago tho. Performance wise the only time it matters to me is rendering. AVG total at about 24MB has an unnoticeable effect.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I usually just install Microsoft security essentials.

At the end of the day there are only about 4 different antivirus engines on the market, it all comea down to the signature database and heuristics scan engine.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I bought 8GB of RAM with the computer. Wasn't sure if that would be enough or not.

So I opened up most of the programs I use and it only used about 4.3GB of RAM with a 5.2GB Commit. So I'm not even sure if I need to get the other 8GB chip I was planning on getting.

FireFox
Paint Shop Pro
AutoCAD 2005
eCabs with a complex kitchen
DOSBox running KeyCAD
MS Word
Plus whatever the OS uses.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I bought 8GB of RAM with the computer. Wasn't sure if that would be enough or not.
> 
> So I opened up most of the programs I use and it only used about 4.3GB of RAM. So I'm not even sure if I need to get the other 8GB chip I was planning on getting.
> 
> ...


How are you using KeyCAD?

That is are you saving the file and printing thru windows or thru DosBox?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had an older version of DOSBox, v .64 I think and it didn't run correctly. It would show the lines in a light red instead of the bright green that it's suppose to. It looked horrible, I couldn't use it. 

So I picked up the newest version, v.74 and it worked correctly. It took me about 2 hours of screwing around with all the different settings to get it close to what it should be. 

I tried to use the XP compatibility mode but for whatever reason it wouldn't run. Some full screen error that I couldn't figure out. Thought I was screwed until I downloaded the newer version of DOSBox.

Now I run KeyCAD in a window. It's actually nicer then the setup I had in my previous computer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm just using it through DOSBox. To print it I save the file as a Vector and then I open it in Paint Shop Pro as a *.PIC file. The lines show up as red, I just global change them to black, takes about 3 seconds.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I'm just using it through DOSBox. To print it I save the file as a Vector and then I open it in Paint Shop Pro as a *.PIC file. The lines show up as red, I just global change them to black, takes about 3 seconds.


KeyCAD 6.0?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had to search around to see what version mine might be. I couldn't really see the version, but I did a search and it looks like KeyCAD 6.0 looks the same as the one I'm using. 

It's ancient. I paid $13 for it at Staples eons ago.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I had to search around to see what version mine might be. I couldn't really see the version, but I did a search and it looks like KeyCAD 6.0 looks the same as the one I'm using.
> 
> It's ancient. I paid $13 for it at Staples eons ago.


Price be damned, it was a good cad softs.

I started out on Generic CADD, before AutoCad bought the guys out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yup. That's the one I grew up with. I use it because it's simple and quick. Plus I fly on it. I have AutoCAD 2005 but I'm very slow on it. I really need to sit down for a few hours and learn how to use it. If I could find someone who uses it on the norm I would sit by them and let them just use it. Easiest way to learn for me.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Yup. That's the one I grew up with. I use it because it's simple and quick. Plus I fly on it. I have AutoCAD 2005 but I'm very slow on it. I really need to sit down for a few hours and learn how to use it. If I could find someone who uses it on the norm I would sit by them and let them just use it. Easiest way to learn for me.


I was a smart guy. I hate using CAD. My cabinet guy saw me using Generic CADD, and just about wet himself.

I made him a deal - he got the 8088 w/co processor PC and Generic CADD and color and amber monitor - FOR FREE - if he agreed to do all my drawings.

I was very, very happy.


----------

